# I have a cavapoo! :)



## jesterley (Oct 12, 2013)

She is 10 weeks old fully vaccinated, can go on walkies from Monday. gorgeous little black and white girl with almost perfectly symmetrical marking. I will have to find out how to put a picture on, she is beautiful.

She is actually a bit of a rescue as she has a heart murmur, which could heal or could lead to heartache later on, but whatever the outcome of that she will be a much-loved member of the family in the meantime, bless her.

We have called her Frais (as in fromage frais). Looks like she will be about the size of a large cavalier with really scruffy hair


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Sounds delightful - congratulations, I love her cheesy yoghurt name!
Pictures would be great - don't ask me how to do it, but there is. A "sticky" thread which gives you instructions x


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

Congratulations! How are your other dogs and human brood settling in with her?


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Welcome - to another cavapoo and you 
Frais sounds like a real sweetie and here's hoping the heart murmur is only a minor thing that does not develop. At least you are aware of the problem. I have had a JRT with a heart murmur who lived to 16 and a half and a GSD with one too, who lived to 13 and a half, so I hope your girl will also live a full and happy long life.


----------



## jesterley (Oct 12, 2013)

Should be the picture. We are carefully supervising at the minute as our collies could be potentially harmful to her. Old Bobby is nearly 14 and arthritic so hasn't the patience he used to with puppies, and Pepper, our girl, has had pups of her own in the past so won't necessarily welcome puppies that aren't hers. Having said that, she was fine when we got our cavvy, Belle. 

The humans have no trouble coping with puppies, especially the girls. My Aspie son is a little more stoic about them, lol, but even he has agreed she is pretty cute 

She seems very fit and well in herself, and although it is a loud murmur (grade 4 when found), the vet yesterday said it is now borderline grade 3/4, so that fills us with hope that it will resolve itself.
So exciting  New Year, new puppy. Will probably be taking lots more pictures I would think.


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

Oh my Giddy Aunt how cute is little Frais????? I want her!
Our last little terrier had a heart murmur which healed with the medication that was just for regulating it - we thought it was a miracle but the vet said it wasn't unheard of  Best of luck and now you know how to post pics let's see the whole hairy bunch!


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Oh frais really is scrumptious, absolutely gorgeous x


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Loving Frais, and her tail curls just like Kiki's does.


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

Little Frais is gorgeous. Love Cavipoos.


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

jesterley said:


> Should be the picture. We are carefully supervising at the minute as our collies could be potentially harmful to her. Old Bobby is nearly 14 and arthritic so hasn't the patience he used to with puppies, and Pepper, our girl, has had pups of her own in the past so won't necessarily welcome puppies that aren't hers. Having said that, she was fine when we got our cavvy, Belle.
> 
> The humans have no trouble coping with puppies, especially the girls. My Aspie son is a little more stoic about them, lol, but even he has agreed she is pretty cute
> 
> ...



OMG she is adorable  I so love her colors what a sweet baby! I want to hug Frais...love the name it's so unique! Can't wait to see more pics of her


----------



## Lottierachel (Mar 3, 2013)

Lovely name, lovely markings, lovely puppy!! I toyed with the idea of a cavapoo, where did you get her from? 

Sounds like she'll be having lots of fun with all your humans and dogs! Xxx


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

She is lovely! Do cavapoos have the cockapoo puppy crocodile issue too or are they less intent on eating their people?


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

Frais is beautiful, I love cavapoos! My cavalier had a heart murmur for ten years and he lived till 17.


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

fairlie said:


> She is lovely! Do cavapoos have the cockapoo puppy crocodile issue too or are they less intent on eating their people?


Kiki did have a few crocadog moments but she has never been as mouthy as Dot. Kiki has never chewed anything except her own toys... mind you, I'd have to say that probably there is an extensive variation within any breed.
I got lucky with Kiki and Dot and Inzi - they're all perfect, and I'm never delusional


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

I don't know how but Nina completely skipped the CROCKAPOO stage. Lola was awful with hands (never furniture or anything but toys and HANDS and trouser legs). Nina just chews her toys 

Sorry... :focus:


----------



## Nellies mum (May 12, 2013)

Aw she is gorgeous and such a beautiful name  To be honest I can't tell the difference between a cockapoo and cavapoo in looks. I met Lawrence Dallagio's (ex England Rugby) Cavapoo the other day  and he was the same size as Nellie, so they can grow as big as a cockapoo. 

I hope everything turns out ok with the murmur. By the sounds of the other posts on here dogs can live a long life with a heart murmur so that's positive to hear x


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Nellies mum said:


> Aw she is gorgeous and such a beautiful name  To be honest I can't tell the difference between a cockapoo and cavapoo in looks. I met Lawrence Dallagio's (ex England Rugby) Cavapoo the other day  and he was the same size as Nellie, so they can grow as big as a cockapoo.
> 
> I hope everything turns out ok with the murmur. By the sounds of the other posts on here dogs can live a long life with a heart murmur so that's positive to hear x


Oooooo get you meeting the hunks! 
Did you not get a selfie??? X


----------



## Nellies mum (May 12, 2013)

Haha no he wasnt there although I have met him before. I know his wife Alice and bumped into her in my village she was visiting her mums for christmas. It was cool to see that they have a poo dog


----------



## Butters (Nov 18, 2013)

Welcome! She is absolutely gorgeous! I recently joined the forum and also have a Cavapoo, similar markings as Frais only white and buff.

My Cavapoo pup is 15 weeks old and loves to chew anything and everything he can get his teeth in.


----------



## jesterley (Oct 12, 2013)

Aw, thankyou all for the welcome and comments. She is rather lovely, although of course I may be biased, lol. I will have to try and get a picture of all 4 of them.

Sorry I've not replies sooner, been soooo busy with the dogs and getting the children back to school etc. Also I hurt my back the other day quite badly, great timing!

She is chewing anything and everything she can get her teeth into, needs more toys, but not hands thankfully. Whether that is the cavvy influence or not I can't say, lol, I don't know any cockapoos to compare her to, but the whole litter were very soft-mouthed, well socialised with children who had been in playing with them on a daily basis. One of the puppies even did high-5s, rofl.

I don't think there is much to tell between cav and cockapoos for looks, by the time you add that scruffy hair over a spaniel they look very similar, lol. There are people who are convinced my cavvy is a cocker anyway, as she is heavily ticked so looks almost like a roan. I don't think I would insist that someone else's dog was not the breed they told me it was, rofl, but that's people for you 

They are all shaking down very well together, anyway. Bobby (14) keeps mostly out of the way, Pepper (8) has been fine, just a couple of very slight growls to teach manners, and Belle (3) plays with Frais most of the time they are awake. So that's a relief, anyway. Maybe it was meant to be


----------



## Jensen (Apr 23, 2013)

She is gorgeous, such a lovely colour. We see a Cavapoo on our walks and he looks just like Jenson but just a bit smaller.


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

She is very cute and sounds as if you have a fun houseful there.


----------

